# cannot get ndiswrapper + bcm43xx to work

## DaggyStyle

hello

I have an bcm43xx wireless card. here is the lspci output:

```

Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4310 UART (rev 01) 

```

I have installed the latest ndiswrapper from portage and kernel 2.5.18 on an amd64

have tried alot of drivers but all of them gave me invalid driver when inputed them into ndiswrapper.

all beside the one that came with my computer which outputs this in dmesg:

```

ndiswrapper version 1.23 loaded (preempt=yes,smp=yes) 

ndiswrapper (load_pe_images:573): fixing KI_USER_SHARED_DATA address in the driver 

ndiswrapper: driver bcmwl5 (Broadcom,03/23/2006, 4.40.19.0) loaded 

 [<ffffffff88008ee3>] :ndiswrapper:ndis_isr+0x0/0xb3 

 [<ffffffff88007fc0>] :ndiswrapper:NdisMRegisterInterrupt+0xa1/0xeb 

 [<ffffffff8801a816>] :ndiswrapper:win2lin7+0x2c/0x33 

 [<ffffffff880124fa>] :ndiswrapper:IofCompleteRequest+0x7d/0x120 

 [<ffffffff8801689e>] :ndiswrapper:miniport_init+0xa2/0x14f 

 [<ffffffff88013429>] :ndiswrapper:IoSyncForwardIrp+0x62/0x89 

 [<ffffffff880169c8>] :ndiswrapper:NdisDispatchPnp+0x73/0x70c 

 [<ffffffff8801a77f>] :ndiswrapper:win2lin2+0xe/0x11 

 [<ffffffff88011a43>] :ndiswrapper:IofCallDriver+0x3d/0x67 

 [<ffffffff880140e7>] :ndiswrapper:IoSendIrpTopDev+0x4c/0xcb 

 [<ffffffff88014130>] :ndiswrapper:IoSendIrpTopDev+0x95/0xcb 

 [<ffffffff8801435b>] :ndiswrapper:pnp_start_device+0x42/0x85 

 [<ffffffff88014577>] :ndiswrapper:wrap_pnp_start_device+0x1d9/0x200 

 [<ffffffff88004c95>] :ndiswrapper:wrapper_ioctl+0x3bc/0xdb5 

ndiswrapper: request for irq 0 failed 

ndiswrapper (miniport_init:264): couldn't initialize device: C000009A 

ndiswrapper (pnp_start_device:428): Windows driver couldn't initialize the device (C0000001) 

ndiswrapper (miniport_halt:327): device ffff81003e38a4c0 is not initialized - not halting 

ndiswrapper: device eth%d removed 

ndiswrapper: probe of 0000:03:00.0 failed with error -22 

```

the file's names are bcmwl5.sys and bcmwl5.inf

here is my .config:

```

 

# Automatically generated make config: don't edit 

# Linux kernel version: 2.6.18-gentoo 

# Mon Oct  2 11:10:22 2006 

# 

CONFIG_X86_64=y 

CONFIG_64BIT=y 

CONFIG_X86=y 

CONFIG_LOCKDEP_SUPPORT=y 

CONFIG_STACKTRACE_SUPPORT=y 

CONFIG_SEMAPHORE_SLEEPERS=y 

CONFIG_MMU=y 

CONFIG_RWSEM_GENERIC_SPINLOCK=y 

CONFIG_GENERIC_HWEIGHT=y 

CONFIG_GENERIC_CALIBRATE_DELAY=y 

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y 

CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK=y 

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y 

CONFIG_GENERIC_IOMAP=y 

CONFIG_ARCH_MAY_HAVE_PC_FDC=y 

CONFIG_DMI=y 

CONFIG_AUDIT_ARCH=y 

CONFIG_DEFCONFIG_LIST="/lib/modules/$UNAME_RELEASE/.config" 

# 

# Code maturity level options 

# 

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y 

CONFIG_LOCK_KERNEL=y 

CONFIG_INIT_ENV_ARG_LIMIT=32 

# 

# General setup 

# 

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION="" 

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION_AUTO=y 

CONFIG_SWAP=y 

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y 

CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE=y 

# CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT is not set 

# CONFIG_TASKSTATS is not set 

# CONFIG_AUDIT is not set 

CONFIG_IKCONFIG=y 

CONFIG_IKCONFIG_PROC=y 

# CONFIG_CPUSETS is not set 

# CONFIG_RELAY is not set 

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_SOURCE="" 

CONFIG_CC_OPTIMIZE_FOR_SIZE=y 

# CONFIG_EMBEDDED is not set 

CONFIG_UID16=y 

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y 

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y 

CONFIG_KALLSYMS_ALL=y 

# CONFIG_KALLSYMS_EXTRA_PASS is not set 

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y 

CONFIG_PRINTK=y 

CONFIG_BUG=y 

CONFIG_ELF_CORE=y 

CONFIG_BASE_FULL=y 

CONFIG_FUTEX=y 

CONFIG_EPOLL=y 

CONFIG_SHMEM=y 

CONFIG_SLAB=y 

CONFIG_VM_EVENT_COUNTERS=y 

CONFIG_RT_MUTEXES=y 

# CONFIG_TINY_SHMEM is not set 

CONFIG_BASE_SMALL=0 

# CONFIG_SLOB is not set 

# 

# Loadable module support 

# 

CONFIG_MODULES=y 

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y 

CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD=y 

# CONFIG_MODVERSIONS is not set 

# CONFIG_MODULE_SRCVERSION_ALL is not set 

# CONFIG_KMOD is not set 

CONFIG_STOP_MACHINE=y 

# 

# Block layer 

# 

CONFIG_LBD=y 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IO_TRACE is not set 

# CONFIG_LSF is not set 

# 

# IO Schedulers 

# 

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y 

# CONFIG_IOSCHED_AS is not set 

CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE=y 

CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y 

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_AS is not set 

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_DEADLINE is not set 

CONFIG_DEFAULT_CFQ=y 

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_NOOP is not set 

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IOSCHED="cfq" 

# 

# Processor type and features 

# 

CONFIG_X86_PC=y 

# CONFIG_X86_VSMP is not set 

CONFIG_MK8=y 

# CONFIG_MPSC is not set 

# CONFIG_GENERIC_CPU is not set 

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_BYTES=64 

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=6 

CONFIG_X86_INTERNODE_CACHE_BYTES=64 

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y 

CONFIG_X86_GOOD_APIC=y 

# CONFIG_MICROCODE is not set 

CONFIG_X86_MSR=y 

CONFIG_X86_CPUID=y 

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y 

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y 

CONFIG_MTRR=y 

CONFIG_SMP=y 

CONFIG_SCHED_SMT=y 

CONFIG_SCHED_MC=y 

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_NONE is not set 

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_VOLUNTARY is not set 

CONFIG_PREEMPT=y 

CONFIG_PREEMPT_BKL=y 

CONFIG_NUMA=y 

CONFIG_K8_NUMA=y 

CONFIG_NODES_SHIFT=6 

# CONFIG_X86_64_ACPI_NUMA is not set 

CONFIG_NUMA_EMU=y 

CONFIG_ARCH_DISCONTIGMEM_ENABLE=y 

CONFIG_ARCH_DISCONTIGMEM_DEFAULT=y 

CONFIG_ARCH_SPARSEMEM_ENABLE=y 

CONFIG_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y 

# CONFIG_FLATMEM_MANUAL is not set 

CONFIG_DISCONTIGMEM_MANUAL=y 

# CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_MANUAL is not set 

CONFIG_DISCONTIGMEM=y 

CONFIG_FLAT_NODE_MEM_MAP=y 

CONFIG_NEED_MULTIPLE_NODES=y 

# CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_STATIC is not set 

CONFIG_SPLIT_PTLOCK_CPUS=4 

CONFIG_MIGRATION=y 

CONFIG_RESOURCES_64BIT=y 

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_EARLY_PFN_TO_NID=y 

CONFIG_OUT_OF_LINE_PFN_TO_PAGE=y 

CONFIG_NR_CPUS=32 

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_CPU=y 

CONFIG_ARCH_ENABLE_MEMORY_HOTPLUG=y 

CONFIG_HPET_TIMER=y 

CONFIG_HPET_EMULATE_RTC=y 

CONFIG_IOMMU=y 

CONFIG_CALGARY_IOMMU=y 

CONFIG_SWIOTLB=y 

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y 

# CONFIG_X86_MCE_INTEL is not set 

CONFIG_X86_MCE_AMD=y 

# CONFIG_KEXEC is not set 

# CONFIG_CRASH_DUMP is not set 

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_START=0x200000 

CONFIG_SECCOMP=y 

# CONFIG_HZ_100 is not set 

CONFIG_HZ_250=y 

# CONFIG_HZ_1000 is not set 

CONFIG_HZ=250 

# CONFIG_REORDER is not set 

CONFIG_K8_NB=y 

CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS=y 

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_PROBE=y 

CONFIG_ISA_DMA_API=y 

CONFIG_GENERIC_PENDING_IRQ=y 

# 

# Power management options 

# 

CONFIG_PM=y 

# CONFIG_PM_LEGACY is not set 

# CONFIG_PM_DEBUG is not set 

CONFIG_SOFTWARE_SUSPEND=y 

CONFIG_PM_STD_PARTITION="" 

CONFIG_SUSPEND_SMP=y 

# 

# ACPI (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface) Support 

# 

# CONFIG_ACPI is not set 

# 

# CPU Frequency scaling 

# 

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y 

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_TABLE=y 

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEBUG is not set 

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT=y 

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT_DETAILS is not set 

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y 

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_USERSPACE is not set 

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y 

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_POWERSAVE=y 

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE=y 

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_ONDEMAND=y 

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_CONSERVATIVE=y 

# 

# CPUFreq processor drivers 

# 

CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8=y 

# 

# shared options 

# 

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_LIB is not set 

# 

# Bus options (PCI etc.) 

# 

CONFIG_PCI=y 

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y 

CONFIG_PCIEPORTBUS=y 

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_PCIE is not set 

CONFIG_PCI_MSI=y 

# CONFIG_PCI_DEBUG is not set 

# 

# PCCARD (PCMCIA/CardBus) support 

# 

# CONFIG_PCCARD is not set 

# 

# PCI Hotplug Support 

# 

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI=y 

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_FAKE is not set 

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_CPCI is not set 

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_SHPC is not set 

# 

# Executable file formats / Emulations 

# 

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y 

# CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC is not set 

CONFIG_IA32_EMULATION=y 

CONFIG_IA32_AOUT=y 

CONFIG_COMPAT=y 

CONFIG_SYSVIPC_COMPAT=y 

# 

# Networking 

# 

CONFIG_NET=y 

# 

# Networking options 

# 

# CONFIG_NETDEBUG is not set 

CONFIG_PACKET=y 

# CONFIG_PACKET_MMAP is not set 

CONFIG_UNIX=y 

CONFIG_XFRM=y 

# CONFIG_XFRM_USER is not set 

# CONFIG_NET_KEY is not set 

CONFIG_INET=y 

CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST=y 

# CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER is not set 

CONFIG_IP_FIB_HASH=y 

CONFIG_IP_PNP=y 

CONFIG_IP_PNP_DHCP=y 

# CONFIG_IP_PNP_BOOTP is not set 

# CONFIG_IP_PNP_RARP is not set 

# CONFIG_NET_IPIP is not set 

# CONFIG_NET_IPGRE is not set 

# CONFIG_IP_MROUTE is not set 

# CONFIG_ARPD is not set 

# CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES is not set 

# CONFIG_INET_AH is not set 

# CONFIG_INET_ESP is not set 

# CONFIG_INET_IPCOMP is not set 

# CONFIG_INET_XFRM_TUNNEL is not set 

# CONFIG_INET_TUNNEL is not set 

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT=y 

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL=y 

CONFIG_INET_DIAG=y 

CONFIG_INET_TCP_DIAG=y 

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_ADVANCED is not set 

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_BIC=y 

CONFIG_IPV6=y 

# CONFIG_IPV6_PRIVACY is not set 

# CONFIG_IPV6_ROUTER_PREF is not set 

# CONFIG_INET6_AH is not set 

# CONFIG_INET6_ESP is not set 

# CONFIG_INET6_IPCOMP is not set 

# CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_TUNNEL is not set 

# CONFIG_INET6_TUNNEL is not set 

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT=y 

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL=y 

# CONFIG_IPV6_TUNNEL is not set 

# CONFIG_NETWORK_SECMARK is not set 

# CONFIG_NETFILTER is not set 

# 

# DCCP Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL) 

# 

# CONFIG_IP_DCCP is not set 

# 

# SCTP Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL) 

# 

# CONFIG_IP_SCTP is not set 

# 

# TIPC Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL) 

# 

# CONFIG_TIPC is not set 

# CONFIG_ATM is not set 

# CONFIG_BRIDGE is not set 

# CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q is not set 

# CONFIG_DECNET is not set 

# CONFIG_LLC2 is not set 

# CONFIG_IPX is not set 

# CONFIG_ATALK is not set 

# CONFIG_X25 is not set 

# CONFIG_LAPB is not set 

# CONFIG_ECONET is not set 

# CONFIG_WAN_ROUTER is not set 

# 

# QoS and/or fair queueing 

# 

# CONFIG_NET_SCHED is not set 

# 

# Network testing 

# 

# CONFIG_NET_PKTGEN is not set 

# CONFIG_NET_TCPPROBE is not set 

# CONFIG_HAMRADIO is not set 

CONFIG_IRDA=y 

# 

# IrDA protocols 

# 

CONFIG_IRLAN=y 

CONFIG_IRNET=y 

CONFIG_IRCOMM=y 

CONFIG_IRDA_ULTRA=y 

# 

# IrDA options 

# 

CONFIG_IRDA_CACHE_LAST_LSAP=y 

CONFIG_IRDA_FAST_RR=y 

# CONFIG_IRDA_DEBUG is not set 

# 

# Infrared-port device drivers 

# 

# 

# SIR device drivers 

# 

# CONFIG_IRTTY_SIR is not set 

# 

# Dongle support 

# 

# 

# Old SIR device drivers 

# 

# 

# Old Serial dongle support 

# 

# 

# FIR device drivers 

# 

# CONFIG_USB_IRDA is not set 

# CONFIG_SIGMATEL_FIR is not set 

# CONFIG_NSC_FIR is not set 

# CONFIG_WINBOND_FIR is not set 

# CONFIG_SMC_IRCC_FIR is not set 

# CONFIG_ALI_FIR is not set 

# CONFIG_VLSI_FIR is not set 

# CONFIG_VIA_FIR is not set 

# CONFIG_MCS_FIR is not set 

CONFIG_BT=y 

CONFIG_BT_L2CAP=y 

CONFIG_BT_SCO=y 

CONFIG_BT_RFCOMM=y 

CONFIG_BT_RFCOMM_TTY=y 

CONFIG_BT_BNEP=y 

CONFIG_BT_BNEP_MC_FILTER=y 

CONFIG_BT_BNEP_PROTO_FILTER=y 

CONFIG_BT_HIDP=y 

# 

# Bluetooth device drivers 

# 

# CONFIG_BT_HCIUSB is not set 

# CONFIG_BT_HCIUART is not set 

# CONFIG_BT_HCIBCM203X is not set 

# CONFIG_BT_HCIBPA10X is not set 

# CONFIG_BT_HCIBFUSB is not set 

# CONFIG_BT_HCIVHCI is not set 

CONFIG_IEEE80211=y 

CONFIG_IEEE80211_DEBUG=y 

CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_WEP=y 

CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_CCMP=y 

CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_TKIP=y 

CONFIG_IEEE80211_SOFTMAC=y 

# CONFIG_IEEE80211_SOFTMAC_DEBUG is not set 

CONFIG_WIRELESS_EXT=y 

# 

# Device Drivers 

# 

# 

# Generic Driver Options 

# 

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y 

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y 

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=y 

# CONFIG_DEBUG_DRIVER is not set 

# CONFIG_SYS_HYPERVISOR is not set 

# 

# Connector - unified userspace <-> kernelspace linker 

# 

# CONFIG_CONNECTOR is not set 

# 

# Memory Technology Devices (MTD) 

# 

# CONFIG_MTD is not set 

# 

# Parallel port support 

# 

# CONFIG_PARPORT is not set 

# 

# Plug and Play support 

# 

# 

# Block devices 

# 

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD=y 

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_DA is not set 

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_CISS_DA is not set 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DAC960 is not set 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UMEM is not set 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_COW_COMMON is not set 

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=y 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CRYPTOLOOP is not set 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD is not set 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SX8 is not set 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UB is not set 

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM=y 

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_COUNT=16 

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_SIZE=4096 

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_BLOCKSIZE=1024 

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD=y 

CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD=y 

CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD_BUFFERS=8 

CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD_WCACHE=y 

# CONFIG_ATA_OVER_ETH is not set 

# 

# ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support 

# 

CONFIG_IDE=y 

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y 

# 

# Please see Documentation/ide.txt for help/info on IDE drives 

# 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE_SATA is not set 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD_IDE is not set 

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y 

CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE=y 

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDETAPE is not set 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEFLOPPY is not set 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI is not set 

# CONFIG_IDE_TASK_IOCTL is not set 

# 

# IDE chipset support/bugfixes 

# 

CONFIG_IDE_GENERIC=y 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640 is not set 

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y 

# CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ is not set 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OFFBOARD is not set 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_GENERIC is not set 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OPTI621 is not set 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RZ1000 is not set 

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_FORCED is not set 

CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_AUTO=y 

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_ONLYDISK is not set 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AEC62XX is not set 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ALI15X3 is not set 

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AMD74XX=y 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATIIXP is not set 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD64X is not set 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRIFLEX is not set 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CY82C693 is not set 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5520 is not set 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5530 is not set 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT34X is not set 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT366 is not set 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SC1200 is not set 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX is not set 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IT821X is not set 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NS87415 is not set 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_OLD is not set 

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_NEW=y 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SVWKS is not set 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIIMAGE is not set 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIS5513 is not set 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SLC90E66 is not set 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRM290 is not set 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_VIA82CXXX is not set 

# CONFIG_IDE_ARM is not set 

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y 

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_IVB is not set 

CONFIG_IDEDMA_AUTO=y 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD is not set 

# 

# SCSI device support 

# 

# CONFIG_RAID_ATTRS is not set 

CONFIG_SCSI=y 

CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y 

# 

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM) 

# 

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y 

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST is not set 

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST is not set 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR is not set 

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG is not set 

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SCH is not set 

# 

# Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs 

# 

# CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN is not set 

CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS=y 

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set 

# 

# SCSI Transport Attributes 

# 

CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS=y 

CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS=y 

# CONFIG_SCSI_ISCSI_ATTRS is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_ATTRS is not set 

# 

# SCSI low-level drivers 

# 

# CONFIG_ISCSI_TCP is not set 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_3W_XXXX_RAID is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_3W_9XXX is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_ACARD is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_AACRAID is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX_OLD is not set 

CONFIG_SCSI_AIC79XX=y 

CONFIG_AIC79XX_CMDS_PER_DEVICE=32 

CONFIG_AIC79XX_RESET_DELAY_MS=4000 

# CONFIG_AIC79XX_ENABLE_RD_STRM is not set 

# CONFIG_AIC79XX_DEBUG_ENABLE is not set 

CONFIG_AIC79XX_DEBUG_MASK=0 

# CONFIG_AIC79XX_REG_PRETTY_PRINT is not set 

CONFIG_MEGARAID_NEWGEN=y 

CONFIG_MEGARAID_MM=y 

CONFIG_MEGARAID_MAILBOX=y 

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_LEGACY is not set 

CONFIG_MEGARAID_SAS=y 

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA=y 

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_AHCI=y 

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SVW is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_ATA_PIIX is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_MV is not set 

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_NV=y 

# CONFIG_SCSI_PDC_ADMA is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_HPTIOP is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_QSTOR is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_PROMISE is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SX4 is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SIL is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SIL24 is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SIS is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_ULI is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_VIA is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_VITESSE is not set 

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_INTEL_COMBINED=y 

# CONFIG_SCSI_BUSLOGIC is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_DMX3191D is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_FUTURE_DOMAIN is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_GDTH is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPS is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_INITIO is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_INIA100 is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_2 is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPR is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_1280 is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA_FC is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_LPFC is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC395x is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC390T is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG is not set 

# 

# Multi-device support (RAID and LVM) 

# 

CONFIG_MD=y 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_MD is not set 

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DM=y 

# CONFIG_DM_CRYPT is not set 

# CONFIG_DM_SNAPSHOT is not set 

# CONFIG_DM_MIRROR is not set 

# CONFIG_DM_ZERO is not set 

# CONFIG_DM_MULTIPATH is not set 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DM_BBR is not set 

# 

# Fusion MPT device support 

# 

CONFIG_FUSION=y 

CONFIG_FUSION_SPI=y 

# CONFIG_FUSION_FC is not set 

# CONFIG_FUSION_SAS is not set 

CONFIG_FUSION_MAX_SGE=128 

# CONFIG_FUSION_CTL is not set 

# 

# IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support 

# 

CONFIG_IEEE1394=y 

# 

# Subsystem Options 

# 

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_VERBOSEDEBUG is not set 

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_OUI_DB is not set 

CONFIG_IEEE1394_EXTRA_CONFIG_ROMS=y 

CONFIG_IEEE1394_CONFIG_ROM_IP1394=y 

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_EXPORT_FULL_API is not set 

# 

# Device Drivers 

# 

# 

# Texas Instruments PCILynx requires I2C 

# 

CONFIG_IEEE1394_OHCI1394=y 

# 

# Protocol Drivers 

# 

CONFIG_IEEE1394_VIDEO1394=y 

CONFIG_IEEE1394_SBP2=y 

CONFIG_IEEE1394_ETH1394=y 

CONFIG_IEEE1394_DV1394=y 

CONFIG_IEEE1394_RAWIO=y 

# 

# I2O device support 

# 

# CONFIG_I2O is not set 

# 

# Network device support 

# 

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y 

# CONFIG_DUMMY is not set 

# CONFIG_BONDING is not set 

# CONFIG_EQUALIZER is not set 

CONFIG_TUN=y 

# 

# ARCnet devices 

# 

# CONFIG_ARCNET is not set 

# 

# PHY device support 

# 

# CONFIG_PHYLIB is not set 

# 

# Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit) 

# 

CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET=y 

CONFIG_MII=y 

# CONFIG_HAPPYMEAL is not set 

# CONFIG_SUNGEM is not set 

# CONFIG_CASSINI is not set 

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_3COM=y 

CONFIG_VORTEX=y 

# CONFIG_TYPHOON is not set 

# 

# Tulip family network device support 

# 

# CONFIG_NET_TULIP is not set 

# CONFIG_HP100 is not set 

CONFIG_NET_PCI=y 

# CONFIG_PCNET32 is not set 

# CONFIG_AMD8111_ETH is not set 

# CONFIG_ADAPTEC_STARFIRE is not set 

# CONFIG_B44 is not set 

CONFIG_FORCEDETH=y 

# CONFIG_DGRS is not set 

# CONFIG_EEPRO100 is not set 

# CONFIG_E100 is not set 

# CONFIG_FEALNX is not set 

# CONFIG_NATSEMI is not set 

# CONFIG_NE2K_PCI is not set 

# CONFIG_8139CP is not set 

# CONFIG_8139TOO is not set 

# CONFIG_SIS900 is not set 

# CONFIG_EPIC100 is not set 

# CONFIG_SUNDANCE is not set 

# CONFIG_VIA_RHINE is not set 

# 

# Ethernet (1000 Mbit) 

# 

# CONFIG_ACENIC is not set 

# CONFIG_DL2K is not set 

# CONFIG_E1000 is not set 

# CONFIG_NS83820 is not set 

# CONFIG_HAMACHI is not set 

# CONFIG_YELLOWFIN is not set 

# CONFIG_R8169 is not set 

# CONFIG_SIS190 is not set 

# CONFIG_SKGE is not set 

# CONFIG_SKY2 is not set 

# CONFIG_SK98LIN is not set 

# CONFIG_VIA_VELOCITY is not set 

# CONFIG_TIGON3 is not set 

# CONFIG_BNX2 is not set 

# 

# Ethernet (10000 Mbit) 

# 

# CONFIG_CHELSIO_T1 is not set 

# CONFIG_IXGB is not set 

# CONFIG_S2IO is not set 

# CONFIG_MYRI10GE is not set 

# 

# Token Ring devices 

# 

# CONFIG_TR is not set 

# 

# Wireless LAN (non-hamradio) 

# 

CONFIG_NET_RADIO=y 

# CONFIG_NET_WIRELESS_RTNETLINK is not set 

# 

# Obsolete Wireless cards support (pre-802.11) 

# 

# CONFIG_STRIP is not set 

# 

# Wireless 802.11b ISA/PCI cards support 

# 

# CONFIG_IPW2100 is not set 

# CONFIG_IPW2200 is not set 

# CONFIG_AIRO is not set 

# CONFIG_HERMES is not set 

# CONFIG_ATMEL is not set 

# 

# Prism GT/Duette 802.11(a/b/g) PCI/Cardbus support 

# 

# CONFIG_PRISM54 is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_ZD1201 is not set 

# CONFIG_HOSTAP is not set 

# CONFIG_BCM43XX is not set 

# CONFIG_ZD1211RW is not set 

CONFIG_NET_WIRELESS=y 

# 

# Wan interfaces 

# 

CONFIG_WAN=y 

# CONFIG_DSCC4 is not set 

# CONFIG_LANMEDIA is not set 

# CONFIG_HDLC is not set 

# CONFIG_DLCI is not set 

# CONFIG_SBNI is not set 

# CONFIG_FDDI is not set 

# CONFIG_HIPPI is not set 

CONFIG_PPP=y 

# CONFIG_PPP_MULTILINK is not set 

# CONFIG_PPP_FILTER is not set 

CONFIG_PPP_ASYNC=y 

CONFIG_PPP_SYNC_TTY=y 

# CONFIG_PPP_DEFLATE is not set 

# CONFIG_PPP_BSDCOMP is not set 

# CONFIG_PPP_MPPE is not set 

# CONFIG_PPPOE is not set 

# CONFIG_SLIP is not set 

# CONFIG_NET_FC is not set 

# CONFIG_SHAPER is not set 

CONFIG_NETCONSOLE=y 

CONFIG_NETPOLL=y 

# CONFIG_NETPOLL_RX is not set 

# CONFIG_NETPOLL_TRAP is not set 

CONFIG_NET_POLL_CONTROLLER=y 

# 

# ISDN subsystem 

# 

# CONFIG_ISDN is not set 

# 

# Telephony Support 

# 

# CONFIG_PHONE is not set 

# 

# Input device support 

# 

CONFIG_INPUT=y 

# 

# Userland interfaces 

# 

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y 

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y 

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024 

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768 

CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV=y 

# CONFIG_INPUT_TSDEV is not set 

CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=y 

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVBUG is not set 

# 

# Input Device Drivers 

# 

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y 

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y 

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_SUNKBD is not set 

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_LKKBD is not set 

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_XTKBD is not set 

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_NEWTON is not set 

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y 

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y 

CONFIG_MOUSE_SERIAL=y 

# CONFIG_MOUSE_VSXXXAA is not set 

CONFIG_INPUT_JOYSTICK=y 

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_ANALOG is not set 

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_A3D is not set 

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_ADI is not set 

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_COBRA is not set 

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_GF2K is not set 

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_GRIP is not set 

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_GRIP_MP is not set 

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_GUILLEMOT is not set 

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_INTERACT is not set 

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_SIDEWINDER is not set 

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_TMDC is not set 

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_IFORCE is not set 

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_WARRIOR is not set 

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_MAGELLAN is not set 

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_SPACEORB is not set 

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_SPACEBALL is not set 

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_STINGER is not set 

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_TWIDJOY is not set 

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_JOYDUMP is not set 

# CONFIG_INPUT_TOUCHSCREEN is not set 

# CONFIG_INPUT_MISC is not set 

# 

# Hardware I/O ports 

# 

CONFIG_SERIO=y 

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y 

# CONFIG_SERIO_SERPORT is not set 

# CONFIG_SERIO_CT82C710 is not set 

# CONFIG_SERIO_PCIPS2 is not set 

CONFIG_SERIO_LIBPS2=y 

# CONFIG_SERIO_RAW is not set 

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT is not set 

# 

# Character devices 

# 

CONFIG_VT=y 

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y 

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y 

# CONFIG_VT_HW_CONSOLE_BINDING is not set 

# CONFIG_SERIAL_NONSTANDARD is not set 

# 

# Serial drivers 

# 

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250=y 

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_CONSOLE=y 

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PCI=y 

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_NR_UARTS=4 

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_RUNTIME_UARTS=4 

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_EXTENDED is not set 

# 

# Non-8250 serial port support 

# 

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE=y 

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE_CONSOLE=y 

# CONFIG_SERIAL_JSM is not set 

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y 

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTYS=y 

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTY_COUNT=256 

# 

# IPMI 

# 

# CONFIG_IPMI_HANDLER is not set 

# 

# Watchdog Cards 

# 

CONFIG_WATCHDOG=y 

# CONFIG_WATCHDOG_NOWAYOUT is not set 

# 

# Watchdog Device Drivers 

# 

CONFIG_SOFT_WATCHDOG=y 

# CONFIG_ACQUIRE_WDT is not set 

# CONFIG_ADVANTECH_WDT is not set 

# CONFIG_ALIM1535_WDT is not set 

# CONFIG_ALIM7101_WDT is not set 

# CONFIG_SC520_WDT is not set 

# CONFIG_EUROTECH_WDT is not set 

# CONFIG_IB700_WDT is not set 

# CONFIG_IBMASR is not set 

# CONFIG_WAFER_WDT is not set 

# CONFIG_I6300ESB_WDT is not set 

# CONFIG_I8XX_TCO is not set 

# CONFIG_SC1200_WDT is not set 

# CONFIG_60XX_WDT is not set 

# CONFIG_SBC8360_WDT is not set 

# CONFIG_CPU5_WDT is not set 

# CONFIG_W83627HF_WDT is not set 

# CONFIG_W83877F_WDT is not set 

# CONFIG_W83977F_WDT is not set 

# CONFIG_MACHZ_WDT is not set 

# CONFIG_SBC_EPX_C3_WATCHDOG is not set 

# 

# PCI-based Watchdog Cards 

# 

# CONFIG_PCIPCWATCHDOG is not set 

# CONFIG_WDTPCI is not set 

# 

# USB-based Watchdog Cards 

# 

# CONFIG_USBPCWATCHDOG is not set 

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM=y 

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_INTEL=y 

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_AMD=y 

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_GEODE=y 

# CONFIG_NVRAM is not set 

CONFIG_RTC=y 

# CONFIG_DTLK is not set 

# CONFIG_R3964 is not set 

# CONFIG_APPLICOM is not set 

# 

# Ftape, the floppy tape device driver 

# 

CONFIG_AGP=y 

CONFIG_AGP_AMD64=y 

# CONFIG_AGP_INTEL is not set 

# CONFIG_AGP_SIS is not set 

# CONFIG_AGP_VIA is not set 

# CONFIG_DRM is not set 

# CONFIG_MWAVE is not set 

# CONFIG_PC8736x_GPIO is not set 

# CONFIG_RAW_DRIVER is not set 

# CONFIG_HANGCHECK_TIMER is not set 

# 

# TPM devices 

# 

# CONFIG_TCG_TPM is not set 

# CONFIG_TELCLOCK is not set 

# 

# I2C support 

# 

# CONFIG_I2C is not set 

# 

# SPI support 

# 

# CONFIG_SPI is not set 

# CONFIG_SPI_MASTER is not set 

# 

# Dallas's 1-wire bus 

# 

# 

# Hardware Monitoring support 

# 

CONFIG_HWMON=y 

# CONFIG_HWMON_VID is not set 

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ABITUGURU is not set 

# CONFIG_SENSORS_F71805F is not set 

# CONFIG_SENSORS_HDAPS is not set 

# CONFIG_HWMON_DEBUG_CHIP is not set 

# 

# Misc devices 

# 

# CONFIG_IBM_ASM is not set 

# 

# Multimedia devices 

# 

# CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV is not set 

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L2=y 

# 

# Digital Video Broadcasting Devices 

# 

# CONFIG_DVB is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_DABUSB is not set 

# 

# Graphics support 

# 

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_EDID=y 

CONFIG_FB=y 

CONFIG_FB_CFB_FILLRECT=y 

CONFIG_FB_CFB_COPYAREA=y 

CONFIG_FB_CFB_IMAGEBLIT=y 

# CONFIG_FB_MACMODES is not set 

# CONFIG_FB_BACKLIGHT is not set 

# CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS is not set 

# CONFIG_FB_TILEBLITTING is not set 

# CONFIG_FB_CIRRUS is not set 

# CONFIG_FB_PM2 is not set 

# CONFIG_FB_CYBER2000 is not set 

# CONFIG_FB_ARC is not set 

# CONFIG_FB_ASILIANT is not set 

# CONFIG_FB_IMSTT is not set 

# CONFIG_FB_VGA16 is not set 

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y 

CONFIG_FB_VESA_STD=y 

# CONFIG_FB_VESA_TNG is not set 

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y 

# CONFIG_FB_HGA is not set 

# CONFIG_FB_S1D13XXX is not set 

# CONFIG_FB_NVIDIA is not set 

# CONFIG_FB_RIVA is not set 

# CONFIG_FB_INTEL is not set 

# CONFIG_FB_MATROX is not set 

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON is not set 

# CONFIG_FB_ATY128 is not set 

# CONFIG_FB_ATY is not set 

# CONFIG_FB_SAVAGE is not set 

# CONFIG_FB_SIS is not set 

# CONFIG_FB_NEOMAGIC is not set 

# CONFIG_FB_KYRO is not set 

# CONFIG_FB_3DFX is not set 

# CONFIG_FB_VOODOO1 is not set 

# CONFIG_FB_TRIDENT is not set 

# CONFIG_FB_GEODE is not set 

# CONFIG_FB_VIRTUAL is not set 

# 

# Console display driver support 

# 

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y 

CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK=y 

CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK_SIZE=256 

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y 

# CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE is not set 

# 

# Logo configuration 

# 

# CONFIG_LOGO is not set 

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_LCD_SUPPORT is not set 

# 

# Speakup console speech 

# 

# CONFIG_SPEAKUP is not set 

# 

# Sound 

# 

CONFIG_SOUND=y 

# 

# Advanced Linux Sound Architecture 

# 

CONFIG_SND=y 

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=y 

CONFIG_SND_PCM=y 

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=y 

# CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DUMMY is not set 

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y 

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=y 

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=y 

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS_PLUGINS=y 

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y 

# CONFIG_SND_RTCTIMER is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set 

CONFIG_SND_SUPPORT_OLD_API=y 

CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PROCFS=y 

# CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PRINTK is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_DEBUG is not set 

# 

# Generic devices 

# 

CONFIG_SND_AC97_CODEC=y 

CONFIG_SND_AC97_BUS=y 

# CONFIG_SND_DUMMY is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_VIRMIDI is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_MTPAV is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_SERIAL_U16550 is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_MPU401 is not set 

# 

# PCI devices 

# 

# CONFIG_SND_AD1889 is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_ALS300 is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_ALS4000 is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_ALI5451 is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP_MODEM is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_AU8810 is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_AU8820 is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_AU8830 is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_AZT3328 is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_BT87X is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_CA0106 is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_CMIPCI is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_CS4281 is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_CS46XX is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_DARLA20 is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_GINA20 is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_LAYLA20 is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_DARLA24 is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_GINA24 is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_LAYLA24 is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_MONA is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_MIA is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_ECHO3G is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGO is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGOIO is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGODJ is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1 is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1X is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1370 is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1371 is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_ES1938 is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_ES1968 is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_FM801 is not set 

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL=y 

# CONFIG_SND_HDSP is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_HDSPM is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1712 is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1724 is not set 

CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0=y 

# CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0M is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_KORG1212 is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_MAESTRO3 is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_MIXART is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_NM256 is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_PCXHR is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_RIPTIDE is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_RME32 is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_RME96 is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_RME9652 is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_SONICVIBES is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_TRIDENT is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX_MODEM is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_VX222 is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_YMFPCI is not set 

# 

# USB devices 

# 

# CONFIG_SND_USB_AUDIO is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_USB_USX2Y is not set 

# 

# Open Sound System 

# 

CONFIG_SOUND_PRIME=y 

# CONFIG_OSS_OBSOLETE_DRIVER is not set 

# CONFIG_SOUND_BT878 is not set 

# CONFIG_SOUND_ES1371 is not set 

CONFIG_SOUND_ICH=y 

# CONFIG_SOUND_TRIDENT is not set 

# CONFIG_SOUND_MSNDCLAS is not set 

# CONFIG_SOUND_MSNDPIN is not set 

# CONFIG_SOUND_VIA82CXXX is not set 

# CONFIG_SOUND_OSS is not set 

# 

# USB support 

# 

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y 

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y 

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_EHCI=y 

CONFIG_USB=y 

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set 

# 

# Miscellaneous USB options 

# 

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y 

# CONFIG_USB_BANDWIDTH is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_OTG is not set 

# 

# USB Host Controller Drivers 

# 

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y 

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_SPLIT_ISO is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_TT_NEWSCHED is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_ISP116X_HCD is not set 

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=y 

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_BIG_ENDIAN is not set 

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_LITTLE_ENDIAN=y 

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y 

# CONFIG_USB_SL811_HCD is not set 

# 

# USB Device Class drivers 

# 

# CONFIG_USB_ACM is not set 

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=y 

# 

# NOTE: USB_STORAGE enables SCSI, and 'SCSI disk support' 

# 

# 

# may also be needed; see USB_STORAGE Help for more information 

# 

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y 

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200 is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_USBAT is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09 is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55 is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ALAUDA is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_LIBUSUAL is not set 

# 

# USB Input Devices 

# 

CONFIG_USB_HID=y 

CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT=y 

# CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT_POWERBOOK is not set 

# CONFIG_HID_FF is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_AIPTEK is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_WACOM is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_ACECAD is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_KBTAB is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_POWERMATE is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_TOUCHSCREEN is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_YEALINK is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_XPAD is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_ATI_REMOTE is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_ATI_REMOTE2 is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_KEYSPAN_REMOTE is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_APPLETOUCH is not set 

# 

# USB Imaging devices 

# 

# CONFIG_USB_MDC800 is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK is not set 

# 

# USB Network Adapters 

# 

# CONFIG_USB_CATC is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_KAWETH is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_RTL8150 is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_USBNET is not set 

CONFIG_USB_MON=y 

# 

# USB port drivers 

# 

# 

# USB Serial Converter support 

# 

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL is not set 

# 

# USB Miscellaneous drivers 

# 

# CONFIG_USB_EMI62 is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_EMI26 is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_AUERSWALD is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_RIO500 is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_LEGOTOWER is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_LCD is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_LED is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_CYPRESS_CY7C63 is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_CYTHERM is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_PHIDGETKIT is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_PHIDGETSERVO is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_IDMOUSE is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_APPLEDISPLAY is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_SISUSBVGA is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_LD is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_TEST is not set 

# 

# USB DSL modem support 

# 

# 

# USB Gadget Support 

# 

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET is not set 

# 

# MMC/SD Card support 

# 

CONFIG_MMC=y 

# CONFIG_MMC_DEBUG is not set 

CONFIG_MMC_BLOCK=y 

CONFIG_MMC_SDHCI=y 

CONFIG_MMC_WBSD=y 

# 

# LED devices 

# 

# CONFIG_NEW_LEDS is not set 

# 

# LED drivers 

# 

# 

# LED Triggers 

# 

# 

# InfiniBand support 

# 

# CONFIG_INFINIBAND is not set 

# CONFIG_IPATH_CORE is not set 

# 

# EDAC - error detection and reporting (RAS) (EXPERIMENTAL) 

# 

# CONFIG_EDAC is not set 

# 

# Real Time Clock 

# 

# CONFIG_RTC_CLASS is not set 

# 

# DMA Engine support 

# 

# CONFIG_DMA_ENGINE is not set 

# 

# DMA Clients 

# 

# 

# DMA Devices 

# 

# 

# Firmware Drivers 

# 

# CONFIG_EDD is not set 

# CONFIG_DELL_RBU is not set 

# CONFIG_DCDBAS is not set 

# 

# File systems 

# 

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y 

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XATTR=y 

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_POSIX_ACL=y 

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_SECURITY is not set 

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XIP is not set 

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y 

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR=y 

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_POSIX_ACL=y 

# CONFIG_EXT3_FS_SECURITY is not set 

CONFIG_JBD=y 

# CONFIG_JBD_DEBUG is not set 

CONFIG_FS_MBCACHE=y 

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS=y 

# CONFIG_REISERFS_CHECK is not set 

# CONFIG_REISERFS_PROC_INFO is not set 

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_XATTR=y 

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_POSIX_ACL=y 

# CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_SECURITY is not set 

CONFIG_JFS_FS=y 

# CONFIG_JFS_POSIX_ACL is not set 

# CONFIG_JFS_SECURITY is not set 

# CONFIG_JFS_DEBUG is not set 

# CONFIG_JFS_STATISTICS is not set 

CONFIG_FS_POSIX_ACL=y 

CONFIG_XFS_FS=y 

# CONFIG_XFS_QUOTA is not set 

# CONFIG_XFS_SECURITY is not set 

# CONFIG_XFS_POSIX_ACL is not set 

# CONFIG_XFS_RT is not set 

# CONFIG_OCFS2_FS is not set 

# CONFIG_MINIX_FS is not set 

# CONFIG_ROMFS_FS is not set 

CONFIG_INOTIFY=y 

CONFIG_INOTIFY_USER=y 

# CONFIG_QUOTA is not set 

CONFIG_DNOTIFY=y 

CONFIG_AUTOFS_FS=y 

CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS=y 

# CONFIG_FUSE_FS is not set 

# 

# CD-ROM/DVD Filesystems 

# 

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y 

CONFIG_JOLIET=y 

# CONFIG_ZISOFS is not set 

# CONFIG_UDF_FS is not set 

# 

# DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems 

# 

CONFIG_FAT_FS=y 

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=y 

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=y 

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_CODEPAGE=437 

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_IOCHARSET="iso8859-1" 

CONFIG_NTFS_FS=y 

# CONFIG_NTFS_DEBUG is not set 

CONFIG_NTFS_RW=y 

# 

# Pseudo filesystems 

# 

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y 

CONFIG_PROC_KCORE=y 

CONFIG_SYSFS=y 

CONFIG_TMPFS=y 

CONFIG_HUGETLBFS=y 

CONFIG_HUGETLB_PAGE=y 

CONFIG_RAMFS=y 

# CONFIG_CONFIGFS_FS is not set 

# 

# Miscellaneous filesystems 

# 

# CONFIG_ADFS_FS is not set 

# CONFIG_AFFS_FS is not set 

# CONFIG_HFS_FS is not set 

# CONFIG_HFSPLUS_FS is not set 

# CONFIG_BEFS_FS is not set 

# CONFIG_BFS_FS is not set 

# CONFIG_EFS_FS is not set 

# CONFIG_CRAMFS is not set 

# CONFIG_SQUASHFS is not set 

# CONFIG_VXFS_FS is not set 

# CONFIG_HPFS_FS is not set 

# CONFIG_QNX4FS_FS is not set 

# CONFIG_SYSV_FS is not set 

# CONFIG_UFS_FS is not set 

# 

# Network File Systems 

# 

CONFIG_NFS_FS=y 

CONFIG_NFS_V3=y 

# CONFIG_NFS_V3_ACL is not set 

# CONFIG_NFS_V4 is not set 

# CONFIG_NFS_DIRECTIO is not set 

CONFIG_NFSD=y 

CONFIG_NFSD_V3=y 

# CONFIG_NFSD_V3_ACL is not set 

# CONFIG_NFSD_V4 is not set 

CONFIG_NFSD_TCP=y 

CONFIG_ROOT_NFS=y 

CONFIG_LOCKD=y 

CONFIG_LOCKD_V4=y 

CONFIG_EXPORTFS=y 

CONFIG_NFS_COMMON=y 

CONFIG_SUNRPC=y 

# CONFIG_RPCSEC_GSS_KRB5 is not set 

# CONFIG_RPCSEC_GSS_SPKM3 is not set 

# CONFIG_SMB_FS is not set 

# CONFIG_CIFS is not set 

# CONFIG_NCP_FS is not set 

# CONFIG_CODA_FS is not set 

# CONFIG_AFS_FS is not set 

# CONFIG_9P_FS is not set 

# 

# Partition Types 

# 

CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED=y 

# CONFIG_ACORN_PARTITION is not set 

# CONFIG_OSF_PARTITION is not set 

# CONFIG_AMIGA_PARTITION is not set 

# CONFIG_ATARI_PARTITION is not set 

# CONFIG_MAC_PARTITION is not set 

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y 

# CONFIG_BSD_DISKLABEL is not set 

# CONFIG_MINIX_SUBPARTITION is not set 

# CONFIG_SOLARIS_X86_PARTITION is not set 

# CONFIG_UNIXWARE_DISKLABEL is not set 

CONFIG_LDM_PARTITION=y 

CONFIG_LDM_DEBUG=y 

# CONFIG_SGI_PARTITION is not set 

# CONFIG_ULTRIX_PARTITION is not set 

# CONFIG_SUN_PARTITION is not set 

# CONFIG_KARMA_PARTITION is not set 

# CONFIG_EFI_PARTITION is not set 

# 

# Native Language Support 

# 

CONFIG_NLS=y 

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="iso8859-1" 

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=y 

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_737 is not set 

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_775 is not set 

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850 is not set 

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_852 is not set 

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_855 is not set 

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_857 is not set 

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_860 is not set 

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_861 is not set 

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_862=y 

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_863 is not set 

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_864 is not set 

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_865 is not set 

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_866 is not set 

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_869 is not set 

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_936 is not set 

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_950 is not set 

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_932 is not set 

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_949 is not set 

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_874 is not set 

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_8=y 

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1250 is not set 

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1251 is not set 

CONFIG_NLS_ASCII=y 

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=y 

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_2 is not set 

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_3 is not set 

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_4 is not set 

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_5 is not set 

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_6 is not set 

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_7 is not set 

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_9 is not set 

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_13 is not set 

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_14 is not set 

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15=y 

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_R is not set 

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_U is not set 

CONFIG_NLS_UTF8=y 

# 

# Instrumentation Support 

# 

CONFIG_PROFILING=y 

CONFIG_OPROFILE=y 

CONFIG_KPROBES=y 

# 

# Kernel hacking 

# 

CONFIG_TRACE_IRQFLAGS_SUPPORT=y 

# CONFIG_PRINTK_TIME is not set 

CONFIG_MAGIC_SYSRQ=y 

CONFIG_UNUSED_SYMBOLS=y 

CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL=y 

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=18 

CONFIG_DETECT_SOFTLOCKUP=y 

# CONFIG_SCHEDSTATS is not set 

# CONFIG_DEBUG_SLAB is not set 

CONFIG_DEBUG_PREEMPT=y 

# CONFIG_DEBUG_RT_MUTEXES is not set 

# CONFIG_RT_MUTEX_TESTER is not set 

# CONFIG_DEBUG_SPINLOCK is not set 

# CONFIG_DEBUG_MUTEXES is not set 

# CONFIG_DEBUG_RWSEMS is not set 

# CONFIG_DEBUG_LOCK_ALLOC is not set 

# CONFIG_PROVE_LOCKING is not set 

# CONFIG_DEBUG_SPINLOCK_SLEEP is not set 

# CONFIG_DEBUG_LOCKING_API_SELFTESTS is not set 

# CONFIG_DEBUG_KOBJECT is not set 

# CONFIG_DEBUG_INFO is not set 

CONFIG_DEBUG_FS=y 

# CONFIG_DEBUG_VM is not set 

# CONFIG_FRAME_POINTER is not set 

# CONFIG_UNWIND_INFO is not set 

# CONFIG_FORCED_INLINING is not set 

# CONFIG_RCU_TORTURE_TEST is not set 

# CONFIG_DEBUG_RODATA is not set 

# CONFIG_IOMMU_DEBUG is not set 

# CONFIG_DEBUG_STACKOVERFLOW is not set 

# CONFIG_DEBUG_STACK_USAGE is not set 

# 

# Security options 

# 

# CONFIG_KEYS is not set 

# CONFIG_SECURITY is not set 

# 

# Cryptographic options 

# 

CONFIG_CRYPTO=y 

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_HMAC is not set 

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_NULL is not set 

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD4 is not set 

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD5 is not set 

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA1 is not set 

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA256 is not set 

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA512 is not set 

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_WP512 is not set 

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TGR192 is not set 

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_DES is not set 

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLOWFISH is not set 

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH is not set 

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SERPENT is not set 

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES=y 

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES_X86_64 is not set 

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST5 is not set 

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST6 is not set 

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEA is not set 

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ARC4=y 

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_KHAZAD is not set 

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_ANUBIS is not set 

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEFLATE is not set 

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MICHAEL_MIC=y 

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRC32C is not set 

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEST is not set 

# 

# Hardware crypto devices 

# 

# 

# Library routines 

# 

CONFIG_CRC_CCITT=y 

# CONFIG_CRC16 is not set 

CONFIG_CRC32=y 

# CONFIG_LIBCRC32C is not set 

CONFIG_PLIST=y 

```

how can I fix it?

help

thanks

dagg

----------

## Telemin

I suggest you try using the bcm43xx netive kernel driver instead.  I use it and find it much easier than ndiswrapper. 

As for getting ndiswrapper towork, make sure you are using a 64-bit driver version.  I don't think (although i'm not 100% sure) that the standard 32bit windows driver will do the job.

Hope this helps

-Freestyling-

----------

## rullzer

freestyling is right (at least for what i checked) the win32 drivers do not work on amd64. So get a 64 bit driver. 

I also agree to use the bcm43xx reversed engineerd drivers in the kernel. However if you have over 1 gb of RAM you should wait for 2.6.18.1 or use the latest git.

rullz

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *rullzer wrote:*   

> freestyling is right (at least for what i checked) the win32 drivers do not work on amd64. So get a 64 bit driver. 
> 
> I also agree to use the bcm43xx reversed engineerd drivers in the kernel. However if you have over 1 gb of RAM you should wait for 2.6.18.1 or use the latest git.
> 
> rullz

 

got 1 gig of ram

should I use the kernel driver has stand alone or with ndiswrapper, moreover, module or built in?

I have 3 files that came with the computer, bmwl5.inf, bcmwl5.sys and bcmwl564.sys, maybe its a 64 bit too?

dagg

----------

## DaggyStyle

something has happened.... running kernel 2.6.18, I've configured the acpi and suddenly, the driver gets its irq and loads, now I need to get it to recive the network.

thanks for the help

dagg

----------

## kmarasco

 *DaggyStyle wrote:*   

> something has happened.... running kernel 2.6.18, I've configured the acpi and suddenly, the driver gets its irq and loads, now I need to get it to recive the network.
> 
> thanks for the help
> 
> dagg

 

I'm having a similar problem. what settings in acpi did you tweak?

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *kmarasco wrote:*   

>  *DaggyStyle wrote:*   something has happened.... running kernel 2.6.18, I've configured the acpi and suddenly, the driver gets its irq and loads, now I need to get it to recive the network.
> 
> thanks for the help
> 
> dagg 
> ...

 

no numa, no sleep, no hotkeys, cant remember what more, will check and post

dagg

----------

## fangorn

I have the same chip in a hp/compaq nx6325 notebook and have used the hp driver (x64 windows) linked on the Howto at gentoo-wiki. 

I didnt have to fiddle with acpi settings or anything, just followed the ndiswrapper howto.

Ndiswrapper gets the wlan up and running and I see my access point, but I cannot connect to the WPA enabled network. I will try the rev. engi. kernel driver this weekend. Will write back if I have news.

----------

## kmarasco

 *fangorn wrote:*   

> I have the same chip in a hp/compaq nx6325 notebook and have used the hp driver (x64 windows) linked on the Howto at gentoo-wiki. 
> 
> I didnt have to fiddle with acpi settings or anything, just followed the ndiswrapper howto.
> 
> Ndiswrapper gets the wlan up and running and I see my access point, but I cannot connect to the WPA enabled network. I will try the rev. engi. kernel driver this weekend. Will write back if I have news.

 Thanks, my ndiswrapper was actually working and stopped working after a system update. So I don't believe that I have a setup issue. I believe that I may have an irq or memory conflict.

----------

## kmarasco

 *DaggyStyle wrote:*   

>  *kmarasco wrote:*    *DaggyStyle wrote:*   something has happened.... running kernel 2.6.18, I've configured the acpi and suddenly, the driver gets its irq and loads, now I need to get it to recive the network.
> 
> thanks for the help
> 
> dagg 
> ...

 Thanks, I'll try playing with those settings.

----------

